# Gone Fishin'



## the iceman (Mar 6, 2010)

*I finally got around to going fishing this morning but after a while I ran out of worms. Then I saw a cottonmouth with a frog in his mouth, and frogs are good bass bait. 
Knowing the snake couldn't bite me with the frog in his mouth, I grabbed him right behind the head, took the frog and put it in my bait bucket. Now the dilemma was how to release the snake without getting bit. 
I grabbed my bottle of Jack Daniel's and poured a little whiskey in its mouth. His eyes rolled back, he went limp, I released him into the lake without incident, and carried on my fishing with the frog. 
A little later I felt a nudge on my foot. There was that same snake with two frogs in his mouth.*


----------



## pepeskitty (Mar 6, 2010)

That's a good one.  thank for sharing.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 6, 2010)

Now that's a good en!


----------



## triplebq (Mar 9, 2010)

That right thar is a wall hanger ! lmao


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 13, 2010)

I hate snakes but might have to try that one.


----------

